# Vermont College of Fine Arts



## Operator (Mar 7, 2017)

This thread is for the general discussion of the Film School Vermont College of Fine Arts. Please add to the discussion here.


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Jul 25, 2017)

I curious if anyone has ever looked into this program - Vermont College of Fine Arts. It's a really interesting program in terms of residency and funding. But it's also very new.  here's a link. Curious what everyone else might think of it, could be a great opportunity for the right kind of filmmaker. 

About | VCFA


----------



## BadouBoy (Jul 26, 2017)

I looked into their program recently and it seems really interesting. Found someone who is/was in it and I will reach out to them to get thoughts. I agree that it could be good for the right kind of person. They seem to lean towards pushing you to experiment and take risks and that appeals to me personally as a filmmaker. My biggest concern was that the mentorship approach means that you have to hope that the faculty is good/supportive/will know how to bring out the best in you, and the fact that it's a new program and so they may still be figuring things out.


----------



## Operator (Jul 27, 2017)

The Film School Vermont College of Fine Arts has been updated.



> Updated page with tuition info, address, and application deadlines.


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Aug 2, 2017)

BadouBoy said:


> I looked into their program recently and it seems really interesting. Found someone who is/was in it and I will reach out to them to get thoughts. I agree that it could be good for the right kind of person. They seem to lean towards pushing you to experiment and take risks and that appeals to me personally as a filmmaker. My biggest concern was that the mentorship approach means that you have to hope that the faculty is good/supportive/will know how to bring out the best in you, and the fact that it's a new program and so they may still be figuring things out.


I have the same concerns, but that could easily be a benefit. It turns out I recently worked with one of their faculty members on a project and I can say from the experience of being his assistant on a commercial, he's an incredibly giving and supportive mentor. I had a long talk with one of my former professors and current boss and we both feel like if my primary goal right now was to get an MFA to immediately be able to teach, this would be the perfect program for me. That's not my prerogative currently, so I'm going to continue with my other plans, but that said, their rolling admissions process means you can take advantage of applying this program at any time which is great!


----------



## Operator (Apr 25, 2018)

The Film School Vermont College of Fine Arts has been updated.



> Updated Application Deadline, Letters of Reference, Portfolio Requirements, and Internship Opportunities


----------

